# COV19 Roll call



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just found out wife tested Positive that means I got it also.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Sorry to hear that!! Hopefully it will be mild for the both of you. Prayers.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Give us a running account of it, please.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Been fighting something for a week never had before. NO stupid test hanging on but can't seem to shake it. 

Be interested in your progress. Good luck, hope all goes well.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

My cousin lost his sense of smell after feeling a scratchy throat for a few days, finally got his test results back. and since they go off your first day of symptoms he had exactly 1 day of quarantine after his positive test. His wife tested negative this morning after ending up in the ER.... with bacterial pneumonia from wearing the damn masks...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Hope your wife (and self )have nothing more than a cold for symptoms.

Any ideas how she contracted Kung Flu?

I still don't know anyone of my friends/relatives who have been infected with this virus.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Felt like a common cold or flue coming on. Light cough. Temps starting going up. Running between 100 and 101.7 sense yesterday. Wife was feel it to. She had a test already set the other day for a doctors appointment . They called tonight she is positive.
No doubt we both have it. Both over 65.
Slight body aches Nothing unmanageable yet.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Prayers for both of you.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Make sure to take good care of yourself, hoping for the best for you and your whole family. We love you


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

All the best. Hope all goes well.

Godspeed


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

You and wifey can beat this. Especially if Hot Nursey's 95 yo Grandmother beat it, which she did. In fact, the day she got home from the hospital she cleaned her house. You got this! Keep us informed.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Hang in there Smitty. Get some rest.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Woke at my normal 0430 but stayed in bed until 0530. Temps at 98.6 now. Cough still here , breathing fine. IMO no reason I could not do most anything I need to do today. Worked a lot sicker than this . Wife is doing fine She seems to be sleeping more.
Zinc,Vitamin C B12 and coffee


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Woke at my normal 0430 but stayed in bed until 0530. Temps at 98.6 now. Cough still here , breathing fine. IMO no reason I could not do most anything I need to do today. Worked a lot sicker than this . Wife is doing fine She seems to be sleeping more.
> Zinc,Vitamin C B12 and coffee


Prayers upward bound my friend . . .

Get well . . . stay well . . . be well . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Big Boy in MO (Jan 22, 2018)

I have several friends who have had it, all are fine. Some had next to no symptoms like sore legs, some had more flu like symptoms that changed everyday, weird huh. They when part of a group of 43 that tested positive from church. No sure how it spread so widely.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Smitty901 said:


> Just found out wife tested Positive that means I got it also.


I think I had it early on. Basically a mild cold that lasted less than a day. I've had flus and colds that were far worse.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I’ll jump in.. you got this. 

Lots of fluids, vitamin D and zinc.

Corrected since you really don’t want to take the victim D... hard on the liber..... (liver)...

I’m practicing for my meteor, Norm Crosby, who died today. Rest in piece norm....


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Piratesailor said:


> I'll jump in.. you got this.
> 
> Lots of fluids, victim D and zinc.


That victim D is important!! Now, the perpetrator D, that is bad D. Real bad D!!! Stay away from the perp D....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Woke at my normal 0430 but stayed in bed until 0530. Temps at 98.6 now. Cough still here , breathing fine. IMO no reason I could not do most anything I need to do today. Worked a lot sicker than this . Wife is doing fine She seems to be sleeping more.
> Zinc,Vitamin C B12 and coffee


Glad to hear it! Remembering you and your family in my prayers. God bless.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> That victim D is important!! Now, the perpetrator D, that is bad D. Real bad D!!! Stay away from the perp D....


LMAO.. yeah.. that victim D is a tough SOB....

Need to look closer at the autocorrect..... good catch..


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Do you have symptoms?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Just found out wife tested Positive that means I got it also.


Yikes. Prayers up. I have recently got into the pursuit of nebulizng and inhaling a weak 1-3% food grade peroxide for five mins twice a day. Supposed to kill any kill or prevent the incubation of any kinda bug or virus trying to take root in the air passages. Nose throat..lungs etc. Lot of links on it. Have yet to find any scoop that it could hurt a person to do it..but you never know. Amazon sells everything a person might need. I got an nebulizer for forty bucks and gallong of 3% food grade peroxide for twenty. It only takes a tiny amount to vape for five mins so it should last for a long time. Health food stores also sell it. 
http://www.drwlc.com/blog/2020/03/21/hydrogen-peroxide-nebulizer-to-treat-covid-19-infection/


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

Here's a weird story.
Friends have had it, all 5 in there house.
My daughter was directly exposed at school.
My wife works at the school as well. Kids and teachers alike are getting it.
The school says my daughter had first hand exposure and send her home. The next day she has a cough and says her chest hurts. She had 100.4 temp then 99.7 etc. Take her in to get her tested. 4 days latter we get notice she is negative. We thought for sure she got it and then nothing. I hope it goes well for the rest of you.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Lots of information out there on the existing testing giving lots of false positives. Let’s hope that’s the case here. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

My thoughts are with you and your family @Smitty901. Get mean, get tuff.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sleep good last nigh temps have been up again 99.9 to 101.2 . Ready to start another day.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Sleep good last nigh temps have been up again 99.9 to 110.2 . Ready to start another day.


110.2!!?!?!?! Get thee to a hospital!! Or, a nunnery!!

I pray it's not that high 

Take good care & God bless...
Healing prayers...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Michael_Js said:


> 110.2!!?!?!?! Get thee to a hospital!! Or, a nunnery!!
> 
> I pray it's not that high
> 
> ...


 That was a typo 101.2


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Still praying. Stay strong and stay hydrated.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

I was that hot once, I gave a girl a ride home from college as a young man, you know what they say.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Yup. Hydration and the victim D... er... vitamin 

And zinc. The pills not the bars. 

Oh hell. just have a freaking whiskey and call it a day.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Serious hope you do well. 

A friend had it. Recover in 5 days. She has a large family and surprisingly no one else got it. 

She took HCQ, d, zinc and C.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

I got Cov-19 in May this year, at first I thought it was just a heavy cold but then my eyes turned Dracula-red with conjunctivitis, something I'd never had in my life before, so I looked up C-19 symptoms on the net (below) and put two and two together and have highlighted in red the ones I had.

So I self-isolated (I live alone) and decided to ride it out without bothering to see a doctor, and after a week or two the symptoms began to fade, and I was able to get out and about again, but even now 6 months later I'm still only back to 95% full health, I still get the odd sniffly nose and slight headache.
At least I never had shortness of breath or that would have been a whole new ballgame and I'd have certainly contacted my doctor.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

PS- For the record I think I caught it in Tesco grocers (me and hardly anybody else wore a mask in those May 2020 days) and when I got home my eyes began feeling as if they were full of sand.
That evening they turned red and I got a splitting headache and shivering spells and had to dive into bed for an early night fully-clothed under a massive pile of blankets to try to keep warm, and slept fitfully for the night having semi-delirious dreams.
Next day a sniffly nose and other symptoms kicked in and I felt like a zombie for the next week or two til the symptoms began to fade.
My guess is that the virus was blowing in the wind and stuck itself to my eyeballs (what cheek) and invaded the rest of my body from that "beachhead".
I wear glasses so obviously they gave no protection.

Now I'm out and about again and always wear a mask like most other people (this is me below in my union jack mask) I dunno if I'm now a carrier liable to infect others, and I also don't know if I'm immune if a second wave comes along, but masking up is no hardship, and anyway shops might not let people in without a mask..










Incidentally I'm 72 (one of the 'rock legend' generation) and I thought Cov-19 was supposed to give us old farts a hard time so I guess I'm lucky to survive; perhaps a lifetime of being exposed to all sorts of ailments has given me a natural immunity..

(Can anybody see this vid below, it's not displaying on my screen?)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Another day down. Feeling ok temps still bouncing around 99 to 101.3 Dry cough.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Another day down. Feeling ok temps still bouncing around 99 to 101.3 Dry cough.


Stay on the mend Smitty!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Day seven for me. Sounds like we have the same thing. Fever finally broke but comes back now and then. Past 2 days I couldn't hardly move to tired. Slept almost all day hour here and there. Least the headaches stopped, makes me a bigger jerk then normal. 

Got out today and walked around field for some exercise. Feeling better but the body aches won't stop. Cough clearing up. Still short of breath a little. Just been taking Zinc and vitamin D.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This would be about day 10 or 11 from exposure and day and 5 o6 6 from wife's positive and clear sighs showing up. It was like when call came in with results it a No chit minutes were figure that out.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@Smitty901, hope you and family get through this OK.

They have locked down this asshole state again, only needed trips, food, doc's, etc.

I don't go out much anyways, F'K them.


----------



## Prepp(g)er2 (Mar 1, 2020)

Ik i'm just a lurker here, but been around a few years so some of you are familiar "faces".. 
Hope he's doing alright. been a few days o. o
Prayers and hope...


----------



## Smit974 (Mar 15, 2020)

Are we on the brink of another shutdown? Will this one be country wide?


Thoughts...


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Smit974 said:


> Are we on the brink of another shutdown? Will this one be country wide?
> 
> Thoughts...


No, Biden already said that he didn't think a complete shutdown was the answer.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I get my test results tomorrow... my work and my wife's work are closed down again and looks like my county will be going to stay at home orders in 2-3 weeks. People at her work were starting to catch it.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

SAR-1L said:


> I get my test results tomorrow... my work and my wife's work are closed down again and looks like my county will be going to stay at home orders in 2-3 weeks. People at her work were starting to catch it.


kind of makes you wonder who is spreading it and what they have to gain by it, doesn't it?  :vs_smile:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'd love to know who got the bulk of the Trillions in the COVID19 Relief package crafted by democrats in the house and signed by DJT?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Another rainy cold morning. Another day the people of this country are being played . COV19 test are a money making machine. Example every time my wife has had a doctors appointment they require a test . The test is done at a special testing building, even though it is drive up. It is required you get the test done there. They make it clear they answer no question about cost other than your insurance is required to pay it. You can get the the same test done local but are forced to drive 70 miles or more round trip.
They have in reality setup a business that it there to get paid top dollar for all the test they can funnel in . Just the tip of the scams being run.
In my nearly two week battle with COV19. I have not once been seen by any medical professional. Not complaining . The VA nurse has called me working out of her home. My VA Doctor has called me working from his home. When temperatures were not coming down he sent medication to treat secondary infection and it seems to be working. My point is not much cost involved in phone conversation with two people.

Who knows what is the real day We are in with this. Wife never really had a fever. She seems to be fine with a slight cough. My fever is under control. Heavy cough and tried. I know I must get up and move around more today.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Glad to hear that you mending. I have to test every time I go for my cancer treatments. Pain in the arse. Negative so far. I also have to deal with the stay at home medical professionals, each telehealth video call cost me around 350.dollars...350 to answer the phone . Thankfully my insurance pays for the service. I call it legalized stealing. In the old days, I believe they called it extortion.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It's burning its way through our town now.
~30 folks at church have all had confirmed tests over the passed week. Sister-in-law just got a positive result so I took over a packet of the "Zelenko protocol" (quercetin, zinc, VitC, VitD, melatonin) and she got a prescription for z-pack from her doctor, so she should lick it in 3-4 days.
She ordered extra meds for when her family gets it.

I have a big trip planned for the end of the year. I kinda want to get it and get it over with before then.

Hope you're feeling better Smitty. Keep fluids and stick to the meds.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Smit974 said:


> Are we on the brink of another shutdown? Will this one be country wide?
> 
> Thoughts...


We are not on the brink here in Washington. His Royal Highness King Jay I put forth a royal decree today prohibiting indoor dining at restaurants (trust me, you don't want to eat outdoors in Washington in late fall/winter) and banning in-home gatherings.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Received the results, negative for coronavirus, would have a hell of a bad week or more if I ever got it with current respiratory issues currently existing already.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Elvis said:


> No, Biden already said that he didn't think a complete shutdown was the answer.


What a liberal/marxist says and what they do are usually two different things.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

A family member has come in contact with a covid positive individual. This family member is LEO and was tested yesterday, but has to wait several days for the test results. Her department has been notified but told her to report for work anyway. She must wear a mask constantly and confine herself to her office. WTF!!! We’ve been told all along that asymptomatic people can still transmit the disease. Now she doesn’t work for some po-dunk tiny police department. She is in a big county wide department in the liberal state of Maryland. This advice given to her is in direct conflict with what we the sheep have been fed all along!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Been nearly 2 weeks now. Still have NO energy, can get out and do stuff but not for very long, tire very easily. Cough is nearly gone but still coughing up stuff, occasional headache, but not bad. The lung congestion was the scariest part. Not being able to breath normally will get your attention. Most likely another week to fully recover.

Could easily seen this as a really bad deal in a SHTF scenario. Trying to survive out in the cold winter having to work all day is one thing. VS hiding under a heating blanket watching TV sipping hot honey tea.

Wife is at the worst point now coughing all the time. Not having the body aches as bad so maybe it's not as bad for her. All thanksgiving plans cancelled. Can't chance getting the elderly family member's sick for a stupid turkey.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Been nearly 2 weeks now. Still have NO energy, can get out and do stuff but not for very long, tire very easily. Cough is nearly gone but still coughing up stuff, occasional headache, but not bad. The lung congestion was the scariest part. Not being able to breath normally will get your attention.
> 
> Could easily seen this as a really bad deal in a SHTF scenario. Trying to survive out in the cold winter having to work all day is one thing. VS hiding under a heating blanket watching TV sipping hot honey tea.
> 
> Wife is at the worst point now coughing all the time. Not having the body aches as bad so maybe it's not as bad for her. All thanksgiving plans cancelled. Can't chance getting the elderly family member's sick for a stupid turkey.


 Only I checked like is it is running the course.. Today is another morning fever free. I could taste my dinner last night. IMO beat this now. Still some cough but nothing to stop me from doing much wife. Wife is doing even better.
Praying for the best for both of you.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Only I checked like is it is running the course.. Today is another morning fever free. I could taste my dinner last night. IMO beat this now. Still some cough but *nothing to stop me from doing much wife.* Wife is doing even better.
> Praying for the best for both of you.


You really ARE feeling better!! :vs_laugh:

Just a bit of off-color humor as a result of a typing glitch. I am happy that you seem to be coming out of the sickness now! Keep the faith!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Today I have a COV19 test 1330 at VA. Also have to get my bike to the tech for New Cam chest kit and Oil pump . Week of high winds rain and cold seems to have cleared up. Timing could not have worked better.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Today I have a COV19 test 1330 at VA. Also have to get my bike to the tech for New Cam chest kit and Oil pump . Week of high winds rain and cold seems to have cleared up. Timing could not have worked better.


Glad to hear you/wife are well

I might have had it, March same symptoms, stayed home by the woodstove.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Only I checked like is it is running the course.. Today is another morning fever free. I could taste my dinner last night. IMO beat this now. Still some cough but nothing to stop me from doing much wife. Wife is doing even better.
> Praying for the best for both of you.


Smitty, super glad you and your wife are both recovering well!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Only I checked like is it is running the course.. Today is another morning fever free. I could taste my dinner last night. IMO beat this now. Still some cough but nothing to stop me from doing much wife. Wife is doing even better.
> Praying for the best for both of you.


Good to hear!
Keep up with the meds and don't start back too soon. Some folks report a resurgence near the end of week 2.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Eyeball said:


> PS- For the record I think I caught it in Tesco grocers (me and hardly anybody else wore a mask in those May 2020 days) and when I got home my eyes began feeling as if they were full of sand.
> That evening they turned red and I got a splitting headache and shivering spells and had to dive into bed for an early night fully-clothed under a massive pile of blankets to try to keep warm, and slept fitfully for the night having semi-delirious dreams.
> Next day a sniffly nose and other symptoms kicked in and I felt like a zombie for the next week or two til the symptoms began to fade.
> My guess is that the virus was blowing in the wind and stuck itself to my eyeballs (what cheek) and invaded the rest of my body from that "beachhead".
> ...


Prayers for a speedy recovery. I have a pal about your age who got over the ailment but not cant walk. Not sure what it did to cause that. They also say 3 out of 5 survivors also delvelop mental problems or have return bouts of former mental issues. Everybody around here seems to think the virus lands in the the nose and incubates then heads to the lungs. Guess not. Sorta glad I wears glasses lol.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

bigwheel said:


> Prayers for a speedy recovery. I have a pal about your age who got over the ailment but not cant walk. Not sure what it did to cause that. They also say 3 out of 5 survivors also delvelop mental problems or have return bouts of former mental issues. Everybody around here seems to think the virus lands in the the nose and incubates then heads to the lungs. Guess not. Sorta glad I wears glasses lol.


Thanks, yeah it seems to affect people in different ways, I got zapped 6 months ago like I said (sniffles and headache, delirious dreams etc) and it mostly cleared up over the next couple of weeks but it's been lingering mildly in the backgound ever since (slight headaches, tiredness, sniffly nose) and I'm still not back to 100% health.
For example my right eye turned reddish again with conjunctivitis the other day (pic below, check out the red goo in the corner) and I've been feeling a bit tired but it seems to be clearing up touch wood..


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> A family member has come in contact with a covid positive individual. This family member is LEO and was tested yesterday, but has to wait several days for the test results. Her department has been notified but told her to report for work anyway. She must wear a mask constantly and confine herself to her office. WTF!!! We've been told all along that asymptomatic people can still transmit the disease. Now she doesn't work for some po-dunk tiny police department. She is in a big county wide department in the liberal state of Maryland. This advice given to her is in direct conflict with what we the sheep have been fed all along!


So far our family LEO hasn't got her test results back yet, but as of this morning several of her detectives have tested positive so Thanksgiving is off for this year. Yep! Joe Biden has proven to be a prophet. It's going to be a dark and joyless winter.

I started putting up the outside christmas lites yesterday, but I'm feeling damned little Christmas spirit this year.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Eyeball said:


> Thanks, yeah it seems to affect people in different ways, I got zapped 6 months ago like I said (sniffles and headache, delirious dreams etc) and it mostly cleared up over the next couple of weeks but it's been lingering mildly in the backgound ever since (slight headaches, tiredness, sniffly nose) and I'm still not back to 100% health.
> For example my right eye turned reddish again with conjunctivitis the other day (pic below, check out the red goo in the corner) and I've been feeling a bit tired but it seems to be clearing up touch wood..


Wow, feel better. I noticed Trumps eyes were sort of red, too. Maybe it infected him the same way as you.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

Below: Interesting snippet in todays Brit news, it seems mouthwashes with something called CPC in them can possibly zap C-19, so I just tried to order some from Amazon but the "temporarily out of stock" message came up, so maybe other people are stampeding to buy it..


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Eyeball said:


> Below: Interesting snippet in todays Brit news, it seems mouthwashes with something called CPC in them can possibly zap C-19, so I just tried to order some from Amazon but the "temporarily out of stock" message came up, so maybe other people are stampeding to buy it..


Not CPC!! PCP!!! 

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> So far our family LEO hasn't got her test results back yet, but as of this morning several of her detectives have tested positive so Thanksgiving is off for this year. Yep! Joe Biden has proven to be a prophet. It's going to be a dark and joyless winter.
> 
> I started putting up the outside christmas lites yesterday, but I'm feeling damned little Christmas spirit this year.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Since this COVID thing has reared its ugly head, 3 times I have felt a sickness coming on. Each started with a sore throat and body aches, one time with a very slight fever and twice with a slight cough and sniffles. Each time I hit it hard with repeated doses of;

Emergen C Enhanced with Zinc and Vit D https://www.emergenc.com/products/enhanced-immune-support/Immune-plus/super-orange/
and Coldeeze Lozenges https://www.coldeeze.com/en/products/zinc-cold-shortening-plus

Extra Doses of Vit C throughout the day 1000mg 3 or 4 times a day

Advil varying dosages depending on how I felt

And I drink a ton of water throughout the day. I also add a pour of Apple Cider Vinegar to a glass of water in the pm.

Each time I felt back to normal after 2 days. Coincidence or not, I haven't gotten sick and I usually get at least one bout of what I called the common cold every year. So far so good!

Wash your hands often, stay away from crowds and don't be stupid...that's my motto!

(Oh well, 2 out of 3 ain't bad! :vs_lol


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Been fighting something for a week never had before. NO stupid test hanging on but can't seem to shake it.
> 
> Be interested in your progress. Good luck, hope all goes well.


 We have not heard from you in a bit How are you doing with it?

Today is the day. I calling this over in my case. Still have a cough, run down a bit. Enough is a enough. Having my first cup of coffee and planning on getting things done today. Lot of tools and parts to move in the bike room to have it ready for the RGU to pull in. If the weather is ok I may ride it a day just to see how the new cam and feels. Rest of this winter if something else more important not going on in the bike room is where I will be. Cleaning touch painting, replacing parts.
Another goal this winter is to make some changes to a friends sidecar system so that will be on going also. A bit more invoked as it will require making parts. Have his bike here but felt is best if he stays clear until I am sure this COV19 is over of us here.
Latter today the VA should let me know results of last test. Once I am clear I will look into donating blood for those that need it .


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Since this COVID thing has reared its ugly head, 3 times I have felt a sickness coming on. Each started with a sore throat and body aches, one time with a very slight fever and twice with a slight cough and sniffles. Each time I hit it hard with repeated doses of;
> 
> Emergen C Enhanced with Zinc and Vit D https://www.emergenc.com/products/enhanced-immune-support/Immune-plus/super-orange/
> and Coldeeze Lozenges https://www.coldeeze.com/en/products/zinc-cold-shortening-plus
> ...


This is similar to my own system. I also practice a form of cold therapy (in my case, mostly just ice-cold showers everyday) that seems to really help my immune system. I have not gotten sick in over a year, since I started it. There have been a couple of times that I thought I was going to, just a general feeling, but then I just didn't get sick. The ice-cold showers (and sometimes ice baths) sound terrible in theory, but they are actually enjoyable. It is also great discipline to force yourself to get in a cold shower when it is below freezing outside. Shrivels the pod a bit, but as old as I am, it doesn't matter a great deal these days..


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

Well my Amazon order of Aquafresh mouthwash arrived today, it was temporarily out of stock, perhaps because a lot of people are buying it after seeing news items like the one i posted earlier in this thread about how it contains CPC (Cetypyridinium chloride) which zaps the C-19 virus.

I just took this pic, and apart from gargling daily with it I'm also going to pour it into that empty spray gun on the left and squirt around my flat etc.
The virus can run but not hide..

(Note- I checked in the Amazon advert that this Aquafresh brand contained CPC before buying it, so do the same if you're buying a different brand)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Confirmed our second son that lives 150 miles from here tested positive for COV19. He was sure he had it for a few days before test. Says he is doing fine so far. I am sure daughter in law and granddaughter will show up with.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Prayers up.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I hope all you guys and your families who caught the bug are on the mend. 

So far, so good here, but I have never been one to get sick much anyways. I take extra vitamin C and Zink along with my regular multi vitamin and Apple Cider Vinegar. I wash my hands and keep things as clean as I can, but I am not disinfecting the house every 5 minutes. I exercise the proper protocols when out and about, i.e. mask and distance. However, I refused to lock myself in the closet and cower in the corner. I still go to some of my favorite restaurants for lunch and I shop when I have too. I would go to the range but for the fact that I can't replace my ammo now. 

I guess it may be easier for me since I don't like many people, so it's easy for me to stay away from them. I am perfectly at ease by myself at the house. Was that way when Melissa was alive. We were quite content to be by ourselves.:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Felt bad the last few days. Some of the symptoms of covid except the loss of smell or taste. Tested yesterday and was negative. Nurse practitioner said there is a “common cold virus “ going rampant and she’s seeing more and more people being tested but having the “cold”. 

With that said a friend of mine had it. He lost taste and smell and even though he’s over it now he said his taste and smell still isn’t right. Told him he stinks anyway so it’s probably for the best. He said he was over it in about 5 days and nothing serious. He’s about 40 in age.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I sent one of the girls home today because she was sick. No fever or coughing, just nausea and the shits. Her kid had it last week and tested negative so we shall see. 'Tis the season, Fa la la la la, la la la la.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

Prepared One said:


> I hope all you guys and your families who caught the bug are on the mend..


Thanks, my red Dracula eyes are back to their normal baby-blue now..

PS- I saw this piece in the paper the other day about possible immunity, so if ever they come to try to forcibly vaccinate me against my will, I (and all other survivors) can say "Take a hike, we're already immune"..


----------



## 46rkl (May 2, 2020)

Both my wife and son have tested positive after a few days of feeling poorly they both took a a downward turn today with fever and loss of sense of smell. So far I have been unaffected but I can’t help but think that it’s just a matter of time. They contracted the virus from a woman who decided to help out at a turkey delivery to dialysis patients even though she knew she wasn’t well and collapsed late in the day. Ended up in emergency and tested positive. She is now on a ventilator. This could be really bad for my family.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

This is the latest 2020 Covid-19 chart for the US, deaths peaked in spring then dropped sharply before climbing again in the summer, then there was an autumn dip but now they're on the rise again, I dunno why they're going up and down like that.
Should be interesting to see if Biden can do anything-










And for comparison this is the UK chart, Boris seemed to have it whupped through the summer but maybe a second wave is coming in now-










https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#countries


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Eyeball said:


> This is the latest 2020 Covid-19 chart for the US, deaths peaked in spring then dropped sharply before climbing again in the summer, then there was an autumn dip but now they're on the rise again, I dunno why they're going up and down like that.
> Should be interesting to see if Biden can do anything-
> 
> 
> ...


Biden can't even tell his wife from his sister.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

46rkl said:


> Both my wife and son have tested positive after a few days of feeling poorly they both took a a downward turn today with fever and loss of sense of smell. So far I have been unaffected but I can't help but think that it's just a matter of time. They contracted the virus from a woman who decided to help out at a turkey delivery to dialysis patients even though she knew she wasn't well and collapsed late in the day. Ended up in emergency and tested positive. She is now on a ventilator. This could be really bad for my family.


 Wish the nest for your house. Treat like a flue and ride it out. The younger you are the better it should go


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The dry cough has not gone away. No other issues. VA doc called today to check up. He is sending a couple inhalers to deal with the cough.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Second son has gotten over it. Getting on with his life on Monday.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Man I was sure I had it...lost all sense of taste, body aches, vomiting. Couldn't even get out of bed to drive to an urgent care....finally on day 3, I manage to become worried enough I drove to the urgent care place to be seen at 8:00am. They told me to come back at 10:00 cause thats when they start COVID testing.

So I drove back home....then back at 10:00. They saw me within 15 minute and checked my vitals....I heard the nurse say to the Dr. "That guy is really sick". Dr. sees me and says, "Buddy I recommend you go to the ER. You need an IV immediately".
Nurse comes in and gives me a wool blanket to wrap up in cause I have the chills so bad, and also sweating profusely". Then they tell me I tested negative for COVID.

So I told them thanks, I'm going home now, cause I'm too damn tired to go to the ER right now. Doc says...are you sure? I said, yep....look, if I die before I make it home, I'll call you and let you know. They said to keep the blanket cause they'd have to throw it away anyways. (I later cut a slit in the middle of it....it makes a pretty good poncho).









So....that means I now have to go back to work on Monday, Cause I didn't have COVID.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Man I was sure I had it...lost all sense of taste, body aches, vomiting. Couldn't even get out of bed to drive to an urgent care....finally on day 3, I manage to become worried enough I drove to the urgent care place to be seen at 8:00am. They told me to come back at 10:00 cause thats when they start COVID testing.
> 
> So I drove back home....then back at 10:00. They saw me within 15 minute and checked my vitals....I heard the nurse say to the Dr. "That guy is really sick". Dr. sees me and says, "Buddy I recommend you go to the ER. You need an IV immediately".
> Nurse comes in and gives me a wool blanket to wrap up in cause I have the chills so bad, and also sweating profusely". Then they tell me I tested negative for COVID.
> ...


 Wishing the best for you test may have been wrong.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> The dry cough has not gone away. No other issues. VA doc called today to check up. He is sending a couple inhalers to deal with the cough.


Nebulize peroxide and huff it. Doctors are hazardous. 
https://drrowendrsu.com/our-blog/hydrogen-peroxide-nebulization/


----------



## Big Boy in MO (Jan 22, 2018)

Son and MIL both tested positive on Wednesday, Wife and both daughters were negative. Wife asked me if I was going to get tested, I told her whats the use. Not looking forward to being locked down for another week or so. I guess the good thing is the house is big enough to spread out and my office is in the garage, gets to crowded in here I can always go out to the shop.


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

I hope everyone is staying healthy and recovers fast from any illness.
our hospitals in Alabama are quickly filling up with covid patients.
they are talking about shutting down non essential procedures and treatment to make space for the expected rush of covid.

A lot of sick people , and every day there are more.
please be careful everyone.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

BamaDOC said:


> I hope everyone is staying healthy and recovers fast from any illness.
> our hospitals in Alabama are quickly filling up with covid patients.
> they are talking about shutting down non essential procedures and treatment to make space for the expected rush of covid.
> 
> ...


Well, crap. 
Is skin cancer treatment essential?


----------



## Big Boy in MO (Jan 22, 2018)

Update; we survived!!! Son lost his sense of smell and he and MIL had the dry cough. Other then that, no fevers, no other symptoms, everyone else was fine other that cabin fever!!! :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> The dry cough has not gone away. No other issues. VA doc called today to check up. He is sending a couple inhalers to deal with the cough.


Pal of mine who lived through the ailment and the dry cough phase said Altoid Breath Mints calmed down his cough better than anything he tried. It was the peppermint in it he thinks. Prayers continue. I went to shoot the other day to keep my retired cop toting card up to date where several active cops said they had it but survived. One guy said a guy he knew in the same boat still had no sense of smell and which was the only residual he had...and it had been a while since he had it. We are still trying to keep from catching the stuff using standard old folks isolation techniques..xylitol nasal sprays and hydrogen peroxide nebulization. Not sure I am dumb enough to want a warp speed hurry up vaccine. lol. 
https://drrowendrsu.com/our-blog/hydrogen-peroxide-nebulization/


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Old SF Guy said:


> Man I was sure I had it...lost all sense of taste, body aches, vomiting. Couldn't even get out of bed to drive to an urgent care....finally on day 3, I manage to become worried enough I drove to the urgent care place to be seen at 8:00am. They told me to come back at 10:00 cause thats when they start COVID testing.
> 
> So I drove back home....then back at 10:00. They saw me within 15 minute and checked my vitals....I heard the nurse say to the Dr. "That guy is really sick". Dr. sees me and says, "Buddy I recommend you go to the ER. You need an IV immediately".
> Nurse comes in and gives me a wool blanket to wrap up in cause I have the chills so bad, and also sweating profusely". Then they tell me I tested negative for COVID.
> ...


You da man! Live life! Death will come when God calls you. Until then, live life.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> Well, crap.
> Is skin cancer treatment essential?


Hope my left eye cataract removal is still on the table for later this month. The right one which got whacked three weeks ago is registering 20/20.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> You da man! Live life! Death will come when God calls you. Until then, live life.


Praise the Lord!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Hope my left eye cataract removal is still on the table for later this month. The right one which got whacked three weeks ago is registering 20/20.


Ouch! Putting in contact lenses is beyond me!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> Ouch! Putting in contact lenses is beyond me!


I think it's easier for ladies because we're used to putting on eye makeup. That's my theory.


----------



## Smit974 (Mar 15, 2020)

Well my son just tested positive for Covid-19. He is 22 and a college football player. He is feeling a bit under the weather but not too bad. I have started to get a stuffed nose and a bit of a tight chest. I have been hitting the vitamin C,D and Zinc hard any other suggestions or successful quick recoveries.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

My ex, his wife and their adult daughter all have COVID. Apparently his symptoms are the worst, but his lungs are still clear, so that's good news.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Smit974 said:


> Well my son just tested positive for Covid-19. He is 22 and a college football player. He is feeling a bit under the weather but not too bad. I have started to get a stuffed nose and a bit of a tight chest. I have been hitting the vitamin C,D and Zinc hard any other suggestions or successful quick recoveries.


Prayers up for your sick folks. Just found out our grand daughter in early 20s has it. As for as theraputics I have convinced myself nebulizing 1.5 to 3 percent food grade hydrogen peroxide can be both a preventative and a cure. I been doing in near a month and don't seem to have caught the crap yet..so it much work by cracky. The good news is even if it don't work it don't seem to hurt a person any to do it. I also like to use a Xylitol nasal spray. Also wearing glasses helps I think. Wash hands frequent and dont touch eyes or pick nose. Wear your mask lol. 
https://riordanclinic.org/nebulized-peroxide/


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A fella at work has it. He had it four months ago.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Prayers up for your sick folks. Just found out our grand daughter in early 20s has it. As for as theraputics I have convinced myself nebulizing 1.5 to 3 percent food grade hydrogen peroxide can be both a preventative and a cure. I been doing in near a month and don't seem to have caught the crap yet..so it much work by cracky. The good news is even if it don't work it don't seem to hurt a person any to do it. I also like to use a Xylitol nasal spray. Also wearing glasses helps I think. Wash hands frequent and dont touch eyes or pick nose. Wear your mask lol.
> https://riordanclinic.org/nebulized-peroxide/


Prayers for her speedy recovery.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> A fella at work has it. He had it four months ago.


So do you mean he's getting it all over again?


----------



## Btp2332 (Sep 23, 2020)

Curious also ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> So do you mean he's getting it all over again?


He had the t four months ago. He now has it, again.

Allegedly. Twice he is sick, twice a test came back positive.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I had a friend tell me that he had COVID19 and it was real bad. Difficulty breathing, high fever, body aches, needed bed rest for about a week. Still feeling very tired and its been a couple of weeks. I asked him what the docs gave him and he said he didn't go to the doctor. I asked him if he got a test somewhere other than a doc office or hospital and he never got tested. 

WHAT?!?!?!

Let that sink in. He claims he had the COVID and admits that he did NOT go to a doctor nor did he ever receive a COVID test? 

He is normally not an idiot but it seems that he has entered into the world of idiocracy...


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I had a friend tell me that he had COVID19 and it was real bad. Difficulty breathing, high fever, body aches, needed bed rest for about a week. Still feeling very tired and its been a couple of weeks. I asked him what the docs gave him and he said he didn't go to the doctor. I asked him if he got a test somewhere other than a doc office or hospital and he never got tested.
> 
> WHAT?!?!?!
> 
> ...


Seems like a reasonable assumption. Before this mess, if a lot of folks at work at the flu, and you came down with similar symptoms, you assumed you had the flu and treated yourself for such. I wouldn't go get tested either.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> Seems like a reasonable assumption. Before this mess, if a lot of folks at work at the flu, and you came down with similar symptoms, you assumed you had the flu and treated yourself for such.* I wouldn't go get tested either.*


Testing accomplishes nothing to speed your recovery of fever and chills. The people that keep testing and retesting are freakin idiots!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

OK I'll fess up.... The wife and I both got the KUNG F.U. within one day of each other. Its possible I drug the shit home from a co worker happened about 3 weeks ago.

My wife is the healthy one. I am not the healthy one I've smoked for over 40 years High BP, High Cholesterol old and fat bourbon /beer drinker when I feel like it. 

I got the KUNG F.U. first. 
Chills and one fever while sleeping woke up with a wet brush cut felt like crap for 3 days. The wife didn't do so well. She went down and stayed down for just about 2 weeks. Fevers for 12 days controlled with Advil and Tylenol she would not eat so I had to force feed her, She got weak from the fatigue caused by the Kung F.U. So luckily I was able to be functional enough to nurse maid her through it. We did NOT go get tested (Whats the point). We did not go to the hospital. We did do a over the phone with urgent care just to make sure I was doing everything I could for the wife which the Doctor verified I was doing everything correctly.

Here is the deal... this shit has a mind of its own everyone gets there own custom version of this KUNG F.U. It really wasn't any worse than nasty flu bug but it just lasted a little longer for the wife I was only dead for about 3 days. 

So my advise to you is start smoking heavily. Start and don't stop drinking because its obvious to me that Kung F.U. did NOT like the tar and nicotine inside of my lungs and the bourbon in my throat and stomach! So there it is boys and girls ITS NOT the end of the world!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> OK I'll fess up.... The wife and I both got the KUNG F.U. within one day of each other. Its possible I drug the shit home from a co worker happened about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> My wife is the healthy one. I am not the healthy one I've smoked for over 40 years High BP, High Cholesterol old and fat bourbon /beer drinker when I feel like it.
> 
> ...


I am glad to hear you both recovered!! I am not going to take your advice on smoking, but I do intend to follow your advice on bourbon to the letter!!! :vs_wave:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> I am glad to hear you both recovered!! I am not going to take your advice on smoking, but I do intend to follow your advice on bourbon to the letter!!! :vs_wave:


Yup we are good to go thanks Steve. The moral of the story is yes some people die.... but some people die from the flu to crossing the street.

The healthy health freak people may think they have a better shot at not getting it or not affected as much as a unhealthy person But here I am living proof its bullshit! I'm over 60 years old 50 lbs over weight cuz of mama's cooking and beer. I drink and smoke like a furnace. So basically when its your time then its your time. This time was not my time so they can shove their scare tactics up their WUHAN!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

My brother (74) and his wife (60) both got the wuhan virus a few weeks ago. She’s a doctor and in very good shape. She believes she brought it home from a surgery she conducted on a patient that had tested negative but later positive. She was only wearing a surgical mask, which we know doesn’t work for a virus. 

They were both tested. She recovered in a matter of a few days. My brother took about 10 days and he said he’s had the flu worse that the wuhan virus. His biggest complaint was fatigue. 

My doctor sister in law firmly believes that the virus is man made and as such it affects individuals differently. 

Btw, other than a fever reducer and vitamins (zinc/C/etc) they took nothing during the recovery


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> My brother (74) and his wife (60) both got the wuhan virus a few weeks ago. She's a doctor and in very good shape. She believes she brought it home from a surgery she conducted on a patient that had tested negative but later positive. She was only wearing a surgical mask, which we know doesn't work for a virus.
> 
> They were both tested. She recovered in a matter of a few days. My brother took about 10 days and he said he's had the flu worse that the wuhan virus. His *biggest complaint was fatigue*.
> 
> ...


Yup exactly the same experience we had. I was low on D according to the whitecoats number chart so I was taking 4000 IU of D anyway.

Yup fever control Vitamin C , D and Zinc that's it! Ride the storm out most of you will be just fine!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

hawgrider said:


> Yup exactly the same experience we had. I was low on D according to the whitecoats number chart so I was taking 4000 IU of D anyway.
> 
> Yup fever control Vitamin C , D and Zinc that's it! Ride the storm out most of you will be just fine!


What did you consume to get the Zinc? Need to pick some up. Thanks!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> What did you consume to get the Zinc? Need to pick some up. Thanks!


Just bought a bottle of the health freak zinc stuff from Amazon (Mega food Zinc) 205% daily value 60 tablets 21.99 a bottle .


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

hawgrider said:


> Just bought a bottle of the health freak zinc stuff from Amazon (Mega food Zinc) 205% daily value 60 tablets 21.99 a bottle .


Thanks! We're traveling into enemy territory this Thursday; think I'll grab some on the way cause you never know.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Thanks! We're traveling into enemy territory this Thursday; think I'll grab some on the way cause you never know.


You may be able to score some of similar from your local heath food store.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I think I need to get the “riding the storm out” by REO....

That was our pregame warmup song.....


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> I think I need to get the "riding the storm out" by REO....
> 
> That was our pregame warmup song.....


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

hawgrider said:


>


Damn that bings back memories...


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> Damn that bings back memories...


Sho do ! 
Them and Rush and Headeast and others were hot then (70's) while I was up on the south shore of the big lake in Wi.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Yup we are good to go thanks Steve. The moral of the story is yes some people die.... but some people die from the flu to crossing the street.
> 
> The healthy health freak people may think they have a better shot at not getting it or not affected as much as a unhealthy person But here I am living proof its bullshit! I'm over 60 years old 50 lbs over weight cuz of mama's cooking and beer. I drink and smoke like a furnace. So basically when its your time then its your time. This time was not my time so they can shove their scare tactics up their WUHAN!


Glad you're both feeling better.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Just bought a bottle of the health freak zinc stuff from Amazon (Mega food Zinc) 205% daily value 60 tablets 21.99 a bottle .


We have a big bottle of that stuff and the wifey nags at me dont take too much of it cause a bunch of foods have it too. She tries to convince me on pill a week is plenty. Shes usually right lol. 
https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/326760


----------



## Smit974 (Mar 15, 2020)

Okay so I didn't know where to put this and apparently I can not create a new thread for some reason..

OHIO NATIONAL GUARD DEPLOYMENT TO EUROPE SEE LINK BELOW...

https://www.cleveland19.com/2020/12...unit-deploys-sunday-us-european-command-duty/


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smit974 said:


> Okay so I didn't know where to put this and apparently I can not create a new thread for some reason..
> 
> OHIO NATIONAL GUARD DEPLOYMENT TO EUROPE SEE LINK BELOW...
> 
> https://www.cleveland19.com/2020/12...unit-deploys-sunday-us-european-command-duty/


I'm going to PM you. You should be able to start new threads.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> OK I'll fess up.... The wife and I both got the KUNG F.U. within one day of each other. Its possible I drug the shit home from a co worker happened about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> My wife is the healthy one. I am not the healthy one I've smoked for over 40 years High BP, High Cholesterol old and fat bourbon /beer drinker when I feel like it.
> 
> ...


Dang 'Hawg, good to hear you and Mrs Hawg are OK! Stay strong and healthy you old bastard you! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> OK I'll fess up.... The wife and I both got the KUNG F.U. within one day of each other. Its possible I drug the shit home from a co worker happened about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> My wife is the healthy one. I am not the healthy one I've smoked for over 40 years High BP, High Cholesterol old and fat bourbon /beer drinker when I feel like it.
> 
> ...


 Didn't know hawgs could get it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> OK I'll fess up.... The wife and I both got the KUNG F.U. within one day of each other. Its possible I drug the shit home from a co worker happened about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> My wife is the healthy one. I am not the healthy one I've smoked for over 40 years High BP, High Cholesterol old and fat bourbon /beer drinker when I feel like it.
> 
> ...


Good to hear you and the wife came through it OK Hawg. I do pretty much the same thing, Zinc, vitamin C, multi vitamin every day and plenty of Bourbon. I am out in the real world every day. So far, so good.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dont forget the Altoid peppermint breath mints for the cough.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> That was a typo 101.2


 No highest I reached was 103. but it came down quick.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Dont forget the Altoid peppermint breath mints for the cough.


Horehound candy. Best thing you can do for your phlegm problem.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> No highest I reached was 103. but it came down quick.


For most of the 12 days of kung f.u. the wife had low grade fever of 100.4 to 101 ish she spiked a couple of times at 102 to 103.

Me I only had a fever the one night while sleeping woke up with sweaty hair but never did take my temp so not sure how high it was. Never ran a temp after that.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What I did not tell you about wife and I getting COV 19 in NOV. We got in intentionally. We knew Mother in laws cancer surgery was coming and that we would be providing help and care for her. We also saw a window of time that others could take care of Payton.
Set up what was needed to care for them both for a while we locked our self's down at home and insured we we infected. The time line gave us time to get it get over it and a buffer to get ready for what was coming.
We knew that if either caught it and were anywhere near Mother in law she would likely not make it . With all that going on it would also make doing our part in Payton's care impossible. This is how we knew when were infected. It allowed us to deal with Cov19 on our own time line. I do not recommend others do the same but also understand why many have. It worked out well in this house hold, the time line we expected played out with in a couple days.
Mother in law is going great in recovery, Payton never missed a day of school or other appointments she needs. I posted this now as an example that can be applied to many things in life. Some times you must take the lead waiting for life to happen is not always the best policy.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Good news. We are still trying to not catch it. Im still huffing peroxide and using Xylitol nasal spray. 
https://drglennwilcox.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/Nebulized-Hydrogen-Peroxide.pdf


----------

